# PSA: DC Shoes online store



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

If you are looking for anything DC, they have a bunch of snow stuff on sale at the moment. But thats to be expected at this time of the year i guess. The reason for the PSA is that with coupon code WONTLAST, you get an extra 40% off the sale prices. That makes them ridiculously cheap.

FYI, i was about to buy something on that site anyway, and decided to google for coupons just in case. Wasnt expecting much from those coupon sites but super shocked to see it worked!

Says the coupon is valid until today


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good find, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Right on...DC Ply for $150


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

$38 for 10k snow pants. good stuff. thanks!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

board bag for $25 fun stuff, never thought I would buy a board bag... lol


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am a shopaholic so I am listening.

Anyone from Canada order? How much for shipping? 

:shopping:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I had my stuff shipped to a friend in the US (heading there next week). The site says free shipping for orders over $39CAD so i guess canada is an option?

Picked up some boots for $42. Not even sure if they will fit, but for that price i can sell them if they arent comfortable. Good to have some beater boots for the early/late season. bonded hoodies, jackets, mid layers etc all so cheap.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

tokyo_dom said:


> I had my stuff shipped to a friend in the US (heading there next week). The site says free shipping for orders over $39CAD so i guess canada is an option?
> 
> Picked up some boots for $42. Not even sure if they will fit, but for that price i can sell them if they arent comfortable. Good to have some beater boots for the early/late season. bonded hoodies, jackets, mid layers etc all so cheap.


find any more of these, share it! thanks again!


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Good lookin out! Just got 2 jackets and pair of pants for $120


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

The coupon code seems to be valid on Roxy.com too for girls gear. Just picked up a goretex jacket for the wife for $107. 

The coupon expires on 4/27, but no idea whether that is east or west timezone (how does that work usually?)


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice got another pair of Judges for 90 bucks


----------



## gnatok (Jan 4, 2016)

I got Travis boots, 20k jacket and 15k code pants, plus tons of accessories. Same for my wife at Roxy.


Надіслано із мого iPhone за допомогою Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

works on quiksilver.com too


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> Nice got another pair of Judges for 90 bucks


I went there looking specifically for Judges. Nice score, they don't have my size. :crying:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

goretex jacket for $114... idk wtf I'm doing...:crying:


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Welp, I got new pants and jacket for me and a jacket for the wife. Awesome find.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

def some great deals. boots and shoes is what I am probably shooting for. unfortunately they dont have any of their stiffer boots in my size..... Gonna grab some skate shoes for mountain biking though, $20 is a steal.


----------



## funkyryno (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks! Scored a 15k/15k shell jacket for $72. I love spring clearance sales.

(From a first-time poster, long-time lurker.)


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I shopped. I spent too much money as usual. Whoops! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Still works and I'm still shopping. I'm gonna be DC'd out like Dyrdek at this point. I love the off-season sales.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Still working! Some sweet deals. $210 for a Supernatant, $200-215 for a Mega, cheap outerwear...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a really good sale...


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

How good are the Judges? I'm skeptical they will fit, but for $89.39 I'm thinking about giving them a try. I just bought Synapse Wides this year, but I would really like to try Boa laces.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Kenai said:


> How good are the Judges? I'm skeptical they will fit, but for $89.39 I'm thinking about giving them a try. I just bought Synapse Wides this year, but I would really like to try Boa laces.


I love Judges enough time buy another pair, but they run small so if you pull the trigger then go one size up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They suck for 300. They are great for 90. 

They fall apart quick if you ride alot, after 15 to 20 days seams start coming undone, my soles fell off before 50 days. they pack out to unridable in about 50 days. My son had the same problem. But at 90, awesome deal. Lol


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol kinda harsh. I have 75+ days on mine and it wasn't until this season that I felt it was time for new boots.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

You would have to be really young and really really cute to pull off wearing this ugly jacket....










I bought this 10K jacket for my DS from Quicksilver. He's an all in black kind of kid. I hope it fits.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

so... all my dc stuff arrived today. I'm typing this out while sitting in nothing but dc gear and I'm sad that I have to wait 6 months to try them out.:crying:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> so... all my dc stuff arrived today. I'm typing this out while sitting in nothing but dc gear and I'm sad that I have to wait 6 months to try them out.:crying:


omg I bet you look so cute too! lol.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Kenai said:


> How good are the Judges? I'm skeptical they will fit, but for $89.39 I'm thinking about giving them a try. I just bought Synapse Wides this year, but I would really like to try Boa laces.



I have wide feet and I found that DC judges are wide enough but you may want to size up half or even 1 full size. (confirming that they do run small) I'm a size 8 in burton wide boots but there was no way I could get into the DC size 8.

This years judges are softer when compared to a few years ago, I'm guessing that it was competing with the trice boots so they decided to make the judges softer. They were much stiffer a few years ago.

The new material on the toe box seems like it will hold up against rips. The insoles are crap, you will want to replace them. Last year they include remind insoles but this year it's just crap.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> I have wide feet and I found that DC judges are wide enough but you may want to size up half or even 1 full size. (confirming that they do run small) I'm a size 8 in burton wide boots but there was no way I could get into the DC size 8.
> 
> This years judges are softer when compared to a few years ago, I'm guessing that it was competing with the trice boots so they decided to make the judges softer. They were much stiffer a few years ago.
> 
> The new material on the toe box seems like it will hold up against rips. The insoles are crap, you will want to replace them. Last year they include remind insoles but this year it's just crap.


Good information, I liked the old stiffness so I'll probably have to ch ck out the T rice or a comparable from another maker.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jae said:


> goretex jacket for $114... idk wtf I'm doing...:crying:


DC has a gore tex jacket?
Can you point me to it? I can't find it.
Thanks.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> DC has a gore tex jacket?
> Can you point me to it? I can't find it.
> Thanks.


quiksilver.com not dc, "wontlast" works there too.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

jae said:


> quiksilver.com not dc, "wontlast" works there too.


Ya, just so everyone knows, wontlast works at quicksilver, dc, and roxy.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

For those that have ordered from Quiksilver, have your goodies arrived yet? My order was on 4/28 and its still processing..



DC shipped the same day as ordered.

Edit : Quiksilver customer care says it's still processing. Sounds like they are swamped with wontlast orders.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

my quiksilver stuff just came in. damn, this is quality compared to the DC stuff that I ordered.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Nothing here in Eastern Canada yet....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

My order came today, I was disappointed to see that the XXL is undersized, I can't even get the jacket to close around my chest and I can see my bicep bulge through the arm sleeves, they're so tight. WTF

At least the pants fit.

:frown:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

sabatoa said:


> My order came today, I was disappointed to see that the XXL is undersized, I can't even get the jacket to close around my chest and I can see my bicep bulge through the arm sleeves, they're so tight. WTF
> 
> At least the pants fit.
> 
> :frown:


DC or quiksilver? I ordered a goretex jacket from quiksilver in XL, fits like a L which is nice for me. Also ordered a XL hoodie from DC and it fits like a XL. both of them were regular fit, not fitted.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

DC, I ordered an XXL hoodie too but it's not here yet, if the jacket was any indication then I'm going to be pretty bummed.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I didn't find anything I liked. Got any pics of the jacket? Are you returning it?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

bksdds said:


> I didn't find anything I liked. Got any pics of the jacket? Are you returning it?


It's this jacket in the military green color.

I'll return it or sell it on eBay I guess, I'm losing a lot of weight but my chest and arms aren't going to get small enough to fit.


----------



## royalbomber (May 6, 2016)

how is the quality of DC snow gear? does it tear easily? or wear after just a single season?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

My first branded jacket was DC, and its still useable, but just bought better gear so havent worn it lately. Lasts great, and looks good.

We had our stuff within a few days of ordering on this sale (though i guess i got the jump on most of you since i ordered before i posted it here ). Cash only jacket is awesome, bonded hoodie is awesome, and the Cloak sweatshirt feels so damn soft and comfy.

Glad you all managed to get some deals!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I used the coupon code yesterday again :embarrased1: still worked...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine shows shipped from BC but I am still waiting....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> Mine shows shipped from BC but I am still waiting....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Mine took a week to get from South California to central oregon.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

tokyo_dom said:


> My first branded jacket was DC, and its still useable, but just bought better gear so havent worn it lately. Lasts great, and looks good.
> 
> We had our stuff within a few days of ordering on this sale (though i guess i got the jump on most of you since i ordered before i posted it here ). Cash only jacket is awesome, bonded hoodie is awesome, and the Cloak sweatshirt feels so damn soft and comfy.
> 
> Glad you all managed to get some deals!


The cash only jacket is very stylish. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I bought the orange/mustard one on Amazon earlier in the year. Wife keeps telling me "you look like one of them snowboarders that can actually snowboard". So she wanted to get a black one for herself. Bonus is i can wear it too (They run massive, so a small should fit baggy on her and almost street style for me)

Well it seems this is the gift that keeps on giving. Or the Coupon code that keeps on working. Just added another order. The Phase boots i got in the last order fitted nicely, but after reading that mondo size nazi's posts -P) about how boots should fit extra tight, i decided to size down. For $43 i can afford to try it out. And I am pretty sure i can sell those first boots for what i paid for them. Also got some skate shoes and a bag, since it works on all sale items.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

LOL they do not run massive. The XXL jackets and hoodies are a joke, I'm so disappointed. I have Oakley XXL jackets that fit nice and big, but these DC jackets are for the little guys. Weird that the pants fit fine though.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Disclaimer: I am a 5ft7" 150lb average build/height guy. I say average, because quite literally almost every item of clothing i own is "medium". I usually dont even try on clothes in shops, just look for the M and straight to the cash register.

So when the Medium sized Cash-Only jacket arrived and my hands barely made it out of the sleeves, and powder guard was somewhat loose, i'd say it runs big. Their hoodies, and even other jackets i have from them run true to size though, medium fits me great.

I think once you get past L sizing, into the XL, XXL etc, then I think sizes are much more arbitrary. Is XL meant for someone who is too tall for L? Or too fat around the waist? Or a bodybuilder with massive chest and tree trunk arms?

No offence to the bigger guys, but i think that outside of S, M and L, clothes shouldnt use generic sizes; they should just list waist, chest and length measurements.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

@sabatoa That jacket is a tailored fit. Sounds like the relaxed fit would work better for you. Too bad the site doesn't always mention fit but more info can be found from other online merchants. 

Not sure if I should laugh or cry that the code still works... :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> LOL they do not run massive. The XXL jackets and hoodies are a joke, I'm so disappointed. I have Oakley XXL jackets that fit nice and big, but these DC jackets are for the little guys. Weird that the pants fit fine though.


I think they just have a variety of fits that they don't advertise. I didn't buy anything on this sale because other stuff I've ordered has never fit well. Tried one of their bonded fleece riding hoodies and it was ridiculously small. Tried the code pants and they were huge. Servo jacket ran big but nothing crazy, slightly longer than average but I like that, it was a really boxy cut though.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

robotfood99 said:


> @sabatoa That jacket is a tailored fit. Sounds like the relaxed fit would work better for you. Too bad the site doesn't always mention fit but more info can be found from other online merchants.
> 
> Not sure if I should laugh or cry that the code still works... :/
> 
> ...


I'll concede this, it definitely is fitted and that was something I was avoiding on the site and like you said, the DC shop didn't list the fit.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

so my 2nd quiksilver jacket came, ordered a large this time, as I normally wear large stuff. the XL fit better and was the right decision. time to return this one...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

jae said:


> so my 2nd quiksilver jacket came, ordered a large this time, as I normally wear large stuff. the XL fit better and was the right decision. time to return this one...


Pics please!!!!! Still nothing here. Wahhhh

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe call and ask for tracking numbers?

Anyway since you keep asking for pics, here is the Snowstar hoodie and Phase boots i ordered.








Also pictured, some neff mitts and something i cant wait to try out next spring - Neff Snow shorts (Snorts lol)


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ohhhhh you look awesome!!!!!!!!! Love love love that hoodie!!!
When I left for work this morning I saw boxes on my front porch. Oh yeah!!!!!! I threw them in the minivan...can't wait til tonight  

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Friend told me the second parcel arrived today. Thats pretty fast service! Also bought some skate shoes and a bag, because sale...


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I want more!!! The jackets are too big for my kids but they will grow so I am keeping them. T shirts for DS are nice. Gloves and mitts for the kids are super cute and stylish...really cute colours 









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

